# 2014 B12/B14 Tire clearance for 25mm



## ConomaBike (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi All,

First post!

I'm getting into Tri's and my first option for a tri bike is the B12 or B14 but given my weight and road conditions where I ride I would really like to be able to use 25mm tires (at least).

So, is it possible to fit 25mm in the 2014 B series?

Which other Tri bikes can take 25mm tires?

If not possible then I might look into getting an AR5…

Thanks!


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

You should post on the "Ask Felt" page as SuperDave does take the time to answer questions (he is the USA Rep).

Otherwise, ask the people on Slowtwitch.com as those are mostly Triathletes and alot on there do have Felt bikes.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

ConomaBike said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First post!
> 
> ...


Yes, you can use 25mm tires on the B12 and B14.
I'm not a USA rep for Felt but I do work for the product development side of the company.

If you don't have a road bike, I'd encourage you to go the AR5 route. A triathlon bike can be a bit more limiting. If you are just starting in tri you may find other activities you might enjoy that are better suited to the AR.

The AR and B series frames have nearly equal aero properties with the AR5 offering better high-yaw performance as well as more nimble handling.

-SD


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Yes, you can use 25mm tires on the B12 and B14.
> I'm not a USA rep for Felt but I do work for the product development side of the company.
> 
> 
> -SD


Sorry for not getting it right. From my point of view you work with Felt, in the USA so hence you represent them in some fashion for the USA sector. But, if that is what you prefer I'll keep note of that. 

Thanks for the aero properties of the AR and B series. Me thinks if I ever I get near the limits of my body for speed/fitness work I might have to upgrade to an DA to eek out those extra seconds here and there. That is, if I can ever get approval to buy another expensive bike.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

loxx0050 said:


> Sorry for not getting it right. From my point of view you work with Felt, in the USA so hence you represent them in some fashion for the USA sector. But, if that is what you prefer I'll keep note of that.
> 
> Thanks for the aero properties of the AR and B series. Me thinks if I ever I get near the limits of my body for speed/fitness work I might have to upgrade to an DA to eek out those extra seconds here and there. That is, if I can ever get approval to buy another expensive bike.


No problem. I work for the global brand, based in Germany with a R&D + marketing office in Irvine, CA. Our USA distributor is based in Buffalo, NY. They are two separate companies actually. I want to try help forum members understand the capacity in which I work. I can help answer questions about tire clearance, etc. but I need to enlist the help of my USA Sales colleagues to answer questions about availability or North American dealer orders. 

The extent of my ability to help is somewhat limited by my job's responsibilities.

As for your "next" bike. The IA is the bike to get for free speed for club time trials and triathlons. The DA is really suited for those that need to maintain a UCI legal bike/position.

-SD


----------



## mchampoux99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello,

Is there someone that tried 25mm on b Series Felt TT bikes ?

I ask Felt and they said it was at my own risk...

Thanks
Martin


----------

